# Arabella: The Royal Betta (betta story)



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay, this is my first time writing, so it'll probally suck... And it may seem totally irrevealent to bettas for the first few paragraphs, but it will become betta-ey!!! Just wait! Because I decided to start it off without the normal "betta in a petshop" theme  kay? And comment, tell me what you think, and if I should write more, or else I won't!! :shock: The main person is Arabella, just if you haven't noticed 

Arabella: The Royal Betta

My mind whirled with thought, as I raced up my mother's long and never-ending staircase. "How could this have happended", I thought,"Who would dare steal my mothers royal crown?"

It all started this moring, when I was shopping for flour at the Royal Market Place. I had noticed two men silently communicating in the shadows. "They are speaking with finger language!", I realized,"How suspicious!" I had recently taught myself this language so I would be able to communicate with the deaf children of my village, and I couldn't help but watch intently. Slowly the letters came to read: "Change princess, steal fortune, marry queen."


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Very good! Please continue! MOOOORE!!!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just if you wanted to know what she looked like 

Btw: This is my ugly line art, I drew it, copied it, then colored it on adobe photoshop/paintsop with my tablet. So NO I didn't copy it from any website. 

And just wait.... I forsee bettas in the future....


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

**edit: scanned not copied, sorry


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ahh! Very good! Please continue! And also, please look at my Betta Fish Poem about my betta fish, Tobi. That would mean a lot to me! Thanks!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

(sorry its kinda sort, but I want to end with a cliff hanger)

"Urmpf" I stifled my gasp. So many thoughts played in my head. "Change princess? Would they kidnap me? How dare they steal our money? My mother would never marry them." And so, I speed of to find myself face to face with fate.

---- Should I continue?


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep C: Add a lot more whenever you write.


----------



## sunrise2397 (Jul 19, 2011)

yess!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Next edition!! --

"I fear I'm to late", I worried, as my hand reached toward the door to my mother's room. Suddenly, the door flew open. Startled, in an effort to regain myself, I fell over backwards. Two hands reached toward me as I felt my head solidly strike the ground. The hands grabbed me and held me firmly in an armlock. "AHH-", my call for help abruptly cut off as one of the hands stiffled my mouth. Then darkness fell over me, and I lost all sense of control.

------ Continue???????


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes!


----------

